# B13 Strut mount on B14



## nismosilvias14 (Oct 12, 2002)

If you put in B13 struts and b13 strut mounts, will it fit on the b14? I saw on optauto they had cusco camber adjusting mount. Would this fit on a b14?

http://www.optauto.com/webstore/pro...&variation=&aitem=2&mitem=7&back=yes&dept=270


----------



## nismosilvias14 (Oct 12, 2002)

no1?


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

Yes, it will fit.


----------

